# Cornell & Diehl Mississippi Mud



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it an english blend? An aromatic? A balkan? I don't know. Three blends in one? Whatever it is, it's become a top favorite amongst all the blends I've tried. I do have to give it a rest and rotate to something a little more gentle. 2 oz tins lasted less then a week so I finally ordered a 1 lb tin.

Hard to describe but the blend smells of stale fruit and soggy leather. Unusual. Strong, but not repulsive. It's no chick magnet by any means. You are hit with a good kick of nicotene at light up and it can make you dizzy the first few bowls. Or the hiccups if you puff too hard. I think "Wasted Cow" would have been a better name for this tobacco. Once the load is cruising, latakias and periques dominate the blend with sweet, tangy, chocolaty flavors that are very seductive. The latakia strength is up there with Old Ironsides or Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend. There is no bite to this stuff. It is cool smoking but needs to be dried out for 30 minutes or better if you expect it to stay lit. It also makes a good nite cap as it really unwinds me. This is one blend that lives up to the tin art.


----------



## tobac&tea (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting. Sounds like the "trash"bowls I smoke every now and then when I scoop out all the tobacco offal from loading bowls over my big ashtray (no ashes) over the period of a few days. 

"Wasted Cow" is hilarious. Not much of an enticing description, but hilarious nonetheless...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I need to try this.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I need to try this.


You might like it. The sweet notes I draw from Robusto are similar to this. You just don't get the orientals and cigar note.

"Wasted Cow"....It sounds in tune with names C&D chose from other blends such as "Purple Cow" and "Exhausted Rooster".


----------

